# One of my fire bellied toads has escaped



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I cant believe it,he isnt in the tank,I have taken everything out,there is no sign of him,he is the same size as the others so I am sure he hasnt been eaten,there is a tiny tiny hole in the lid where the wire of the heater goes through but I doubt that this is now he has escaped,could he have been eaten?I am now searching the whole house,any ideas would be great


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

taking my kitchen and dining room apart and playing fbt mating calls hoping that he will come back,any ideas how long he could survive out of his tank ?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave out shallow bowls of water in the room he escaped - I had an ACF escape and survive more than a day out the water so sure one of these hardy guys can too.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I found a baby yellow belly the other week that had been living on carpet for about a month! He was only about 1.5cm! Popped him back with his siblings (who were nearly twice his size by then) and hes doing fine so I wouldnt worry for a while! Good luck!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope you find your escapee.....naughty :gasp: when you find him....pep talk then grounded for a month! 

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

No luck so far,I hope it is possible to find him after all this time,everything has been searched,the rooms have dishes of water in them,I suppose there is a small chance of finding him alive,I hope so,it is very upsetting,I have even worried that he was eaten by the other one but they are the same size


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might be worth trying wet cloths or towels- last time one of mine got out he ended up under a wet cloth I'd put crumpled up on the floor. They do dehydrate easily, though, so I hope you find him soon.


----------



## animalmadhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

i hope you find stev mcqueen you mite have to look in to how he got out and if anymore can get out hope you find him soon good luck :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had 2 escapees over the last few years and they were never seen again, I do hope your lil one turns up though. I tore every piece of furniture out in the house but to no avail.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

everything has been turned upside down,its the not knowing,all furniture had been moved and hubby has practically taken our kitchen apart,still no toad :devil:


----------

